
CodinGame – Games for Programmers - snake117
https://www.codingame.com/start
======
salex89
I'm playing the puzzles for some time now (when I can afford the time), and I
consider myself a relatively experienced dev (college + two years in the
industry) and learning a new language (Scala) and just using plain Java. It's
magnificent how I tend to overcomplicate everything with using lambdas,
pattern matching, options, stream operations on collections now, banging my
head on one liners, while some younger me would just make a couple of ugly
loops (maybe even more efficient than the elegant solution) and just continue
on. Not sure have I evolved or devolved.

------
pavornyoh
I signed up for this a while back and sent a message to their support. It took
5 days for them to get back to me. So I hope now they have raised money, they
can get someone to respond quicker if they want to compete as they are in
France and not San Francisco as it states on the website.

------
daemin
So I've seen an increase in programming puzzle games released lately (but that
may be just due to more indie games coming out in total). They are
entertaining but the latter levels tend to suck up so much time to complete,
and optimise!

Just to name a few: SpaceChem InfiniFactory Human Resource Machine TIS-100

Now I have to wonder how much time that could be devoted to actual programming
- building and solving real world problems - this is soaking up? How much of
it is useful training of logic and puzzle solving?

------
vvanders
Anyone else seeing a bunch of artwork that they might not have the rights
too(I'm pretty sure I saw Bastion on the homepage at one part)?

------
davidklemke
Went through a few of the puzzles on Friday last week, it's pretty great for
shaking out the cobwebs in languages you haven't used in a while.

I did have some issues with their IDE in the latest Chrome build when I first
started it though. Not sure if that was because I was using it as a guest but,
strangely enough, everything worked perfectly in Edge.

